# How to eliminate "F1 FreeBSD F5 Drive0" selection



## aurora (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello,

I've just installed 7.2 on a machine previously having 6.4.
7.2 works fine except one small thing: At the start 


```
F1 FreeBSD
F5 Drive0

boot: F1
```

appears and stops there unless you press enter.

I guess I have left the MBR of 6.4 in the system. 

I've taken a look at FreeBSD manual and there was no procedure for modifying MBR or whatever to eliminate this screen.

What is the safe way to modify MBR so as to eliminate this screen?

Thanks.


----------



## vivek (Jun 4, 2009)

No, it should boot in 8 seconds. Did you saw counter on screen? If you do not press anything it will boot into default mode.


----------



## aurora (Jun 4, 2009)

That's right. After a while it just goes on. But I would _still_ like to learn a safe way to modify it. How do I do that?

Thanks.


----------



## vivek (Jun 4, 2009)

/boot/loader.conf need to be configured. The man page has all info - loader.conf(5) and boot(8)


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> /boot/loader.conf need to be configured. The man page has all info - loader.conf(5) and boot(8)



Nope. Boot and loader happens after it.. It's the bootmanager..

aurora72, do you want it completely removed?

`# fdisk -B ad0` (Do make sure the correct slice is marked Active!)

More info can be found in boot0cfg(8).


----------



## aurora (Jun 5, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Nope. Boot and loader happens after it.. It's the bootmanager..
> 
> aurora72, do you want it completely removed?
> 
> ...



Yes, I wanted it to be completely removed as it contained nothing.

And `# fdisk -B ad0` has worked it out. It eliminated the screen I've talked about. 

BTW, slices, partitions and sectors confuse a bit. There aren't many graphics in the manual in general and some would be fine.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2009)

aurora72 said:
			
		

> BTW, slices, partitions and sectors confuse a bit.


It's more or less: physical disk -> slice -> partition -> block.

The really old school way used to talk about cylinders/heads/sectors but since LBA nobody actually uses that anymore.


----------

